# NEW: Trojan Battery PowerHouse Energy Storage Solutions (Plug N Play)



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Good Day folks,

Well Trojan has stepped up it's game and significantly so, with a new product line. While this may not suit all needs / purposes it can certainly fill the needs of a few folks here, especially the smaller weekender setups which have been asked about lately.

*The Info Release*

Trojan Battery Sales, a major distributor of batteries and related products throughout the southeast region of the U.S., today announced that it is now offering the PowerHouse Grid™ Energy Storage Solution. 

The residential energy storage solutions feature robust maintenance-free Trojan Solar AGM batteries, which are designed to not only provide emergency backup power capabilities during devastating storms, grid brownouts and blackouts, but can also be used to provide supplemental off-grid power. 

Rebates are being offered in Florida by JEA to its service area customers under the JEA Battery Incentive Program Policy. This program offers homeowners a rebate towards the purchase of a residential battery storage system. In addition, Trojan Battery Sales will offer the Powerhouse Portable designed for rapid response emergency backup power. 

*The simple plug-and-play design* enables customers to easily connect one to six PV solar modules with any Trojan battery, even golf carts equipped with batteries, for quick access electrical power. 

"The PowerHouse Grid Energy Storage solution can be used in both grid-tied and off-grid applications," said Paul Claro, vice president and general manager for Trojan Battery Sales. 

"The plug-and-play systems feature *Trojan Solar AGM batteries* to provide continuous or emergency backup power for homeowners. We are also very excited about offering these types of solutions enabling Trojan Battery Sales to transition from a battery distributor to a partner and solutions provider for all types of customers and applications." 

PowerHouse Grid Energy Storage systems come in four models and offer easy installation. Each solution uses solar PV panels to charge the Trojan batteries, and provides three to five days of autonomous residential backup power and can easily be configured for longer durations. 

"A battery system that stores energy produced by solar panels allows JEA customers with solar PV systems to take the next step toward home energy independence," said Edgar Gutierrez, manager, customer solutions with JEA. "With the addition of a battery, customers can store the excess energy generated by their solar PV system and draw on it as needed, maintaining the full retail value of that energy and reducing their need to receive electricity from the JEA grid." 

More information on PowerHouse Grid Energy Storage systems and pricing, as well as, details on the JEA rebate, please contact Trojan Battery Sales at (800) 259-4970 or via email at [email protected].

Read more at: https://www.offgridenergyindependence.com/articles/14049/powerhouse-grid-energy-stora ge-unit-provides-emergency-backup-power


*OF PARTICULAR INTEREST for many I would think*

*Portable Powerhouse - Innovative Solution*
This system was designed for rapid response emergency backup power. The simple plug-and-play design enables you to easily connect 1 to 6 PV solar modules with any Trojan battery (yes, even golf cart batteries), for instant access.
_
Personal comment: There are direct replacement LiIon batteries which are designed as direct replacement for FLA & AGM batteries, it could be possible to use those instead but that question would have to be researched and as Trojan does not produce LiIon Batteries at this time, they may not have an answer to that._

Portable Powerhouse Specs / Info PDF 

NOTE: I'm not a vendor have no interests in Trojan or any of it, just passing info forward which may be of assistance to some folks looking for alternative energy generation and power storage for themselves.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Pretty cool.. the portable powerhouse has an Flexmax 60 inside.. that's an outback controller and is a high quality piece of equipment. I have an FM80 myself. 

Kind of neat to see it in a pelican case.

Wonder what it costs..


----------



## Road Runner (Aug 31, 2017)

As Murby said....PRETTY COOL. I like it. I'll have to wait 'till they release it on this side of the big pond. 

RR


----------

